# localisation familiale emaill faux



## eckri (3 Janvier 2022)

pour mes deux filles j'ai change leur adresse email qui etait aussi leur id icloud (apple id) mais dans la localisation apparait toujours l'ancien email qui n'existe plus
comment corriger ca ?
merci


----------

